# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Πρόβλημα με κεραμικές Εστίες Miele  KM 503

## iliasraver

Καλημέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα (το forum μου το σύστησε ενας φιλος)
Οπως λέει και ο τίτλος ,εχω πρόβλημα με τους διακοπτες αφής της κεραμικής εστίας.δεν λειτουργεί η επέκταση των ματιών στη μεγαλύτερη διάσταση.
Ηρθε τεχνικος απο τη Miele ,και αφου πληρωθηκε 29 € μου εξηγει πως πρέπει να αλλάξω την πλακέτα των διακοπτών η οποία στοιχίζει 350-360 €..... :W00t: ,αλλα αν μεσα σε 2 μηνες γινει η αγορά θα μου αφαιρεσουν τα 29 €. Απο τη χαρά μου μου ηρθε να τον αγκαλιάσω αλλά πρότιμησα να  του πω να φυγει γρηγορα πριν αγριεψουν τα πράγματα....!!!!
Μήπως κάποιος ρε παιδιά εχει κάποια ιδέα πριν πάω για αγορά αλλων εστιών..??

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε μου μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτο της συγκεκριμένης πλακέτας;

----------


## klik

Έχεις ένδειξη ότι λειτουργεί το κουμπί; ανάβει κάποιο ενδεικτικό φωτάκι; ηχο κλικ ακους όταν ανάβεις ή σβήνεις την επεκταση;

----------


## p270

oi πλακετες αυτες φτιαχνονται ακομα και εσυ δεν ξερεις να το κανεις υπαρχουν εργαστηρια που τις επισκευαζουν με πολυ μικρο κοστος αν βεβαια γνωριζεις απο ηλεκτρονικα θα βρεις βοηθεια και απο εδω

----------


## iliasraver

IMG_20170426_084417.jpg
Eιναι ο διακοπτης  Νο 7 που δεν λειτουργει και δεν αναβει η ενδειξη Νο6
Με ενδιαφερει αν υπάρχει καποιος η ενα εργαστηριο σε Αθηνα η Πειραιά ...

----------


## iliasraver

> Φίλε μου μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτο της συγκεκριμένης πλακέτας;


Φιλιππε δεν εχω βγαλει την πλακέτα απο τις εστιες....και ο τυπος που ηρθε με κατι "βεντουζες¨" εκανε τη διαγνωση.....αν βοηθαει ομως θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω και να φωτογραφίσω την πλακέτα

----------


## p270

> Φιλιππε δεν εχω βγαλει την πλακέτα απο τις εστιες....και ο τυπος που ηρθε με κατι "βεντουζες¨" εκανε τη διαγνωση.....αν βοηθαει ομως θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω και να φωτογραφίσω την πλακέτα


βγαλε φωτο να βοηθησουμε

----------

